# A-2 Restaurant Occupant Load



## Mech

2009 IBC

For calculating the occupant load, I know that the dining area is net floor area and the kitchen and office is gross floor area.  What about the restrooms?  Am I correct in assuming they are part of the dining area and they do not contribute to the occupant load since the main function of the building is to seat people and feed them, which uses net floor area for occupant load?

While searching on the forum, I saw a post that seemed to indicate the aisle and exit access areas are to be included in the occupant load.  How are these areas tallied with a mixture of fixed seating and movable seating?  If all the seating is fixed (booths and bar seating), do I assume the aisle and exit access areas provide a zero occupant load?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cda

Cannot seem to copy and paste

Check the ol table to see if it says

Net 
Or
Gross 

Than check the definition for your answer


----------



## cda

Gross floor area is measured within the inside surface of the walls, and includes all occupiable and nonoccupiable spaces. Bathrooms, closets, electrical/mechanical rooms, and other nonoccupiable spaces are not subtracted from the gross floor area.
When an occupant load factor is based on the net floor area, the calculation is based on the actual occupied area. Nonoccupiable spaces like corridors, stairs, bathrooms, electrical/mechanical rooms, closets, and fixed equipment are subtracted from the total area to determine the net floor area.

http://idighardware.com/2014/07/decoded-calculating-the-occupant-load/


----------



## cda

Looks like the answer is Net

Restroom sq ft does not count


----------



## Mech

Thanks CDA,

I agree that an assembly area uses net floor area, which does not include restrooms.  Commercial Kitchens and offices use gross floor area, which does include restrooms.

My confusion was whether I had to lump the restrooms with the kitchen or the tiny office gross area and assign occupants to them.


----------



## cda

I would consider the entire let's say restaurant as assembly and use net

The kitchen and office should not add that many.

Unless you are looking at number of bathroom fixtures, normally the ol is not much of a factor.

Yes there are a few ol numbers you hot that will kick in building requirements


----------



## cda

Plus supposedly you are not supposed to have bathrooms in a kitchen


----------



## Mech

cda said:


> Plus supposedly you are not supposed to have bathrooms in a kitchen


  LOL!!!    That just made my day!!!

I am trying to keep the OL less than 100 to avoid sprinkler requirements.  The building barely avoids the sprinkler requirement based on the fire area size.

Here the owner wants to maximize seating, which sounds logical, until I tell her the existing 1" water line to the building will not support a sprinkler system.


----------



## cda

Yep

Ask her how many times she thinks she will pack in 90 plus people???

Tell her build a patio. So ol might not count.


----------



## cda

I would show tables, chairs booths on the plans

With an assigned occupant load.

May help the plan fly.


----------



## Mech

Unfortunately this is an existing building (business use) with an attached glass building she wants to use now for additional seating.  We told her she cannot use it (not conducive to winter occupation).  In the future, she wants to replace the glass building for additional seating (birthday parties, large groups, etc.) which will easily increase the OL by 88.  Then she will need another restroom and a 2 hour separation between the buildings to create another fire area.

Maybe if business does not boom, we can sell her on the patio idea.


----------



## Mech

Seating will be shown, along with exit aisles.


----------



## steveray

I have to imagine that a change of use from B to A2 would increase energy useage.....

101.4.4 Change in occupancy or use. Spaces undergoing a change in occupancy that would result in an increase in demand for either fossil fuel or electrical energy shall comply with this code. Where the use in a space changes from one use in Table 505.5.2 to another use in Table 505.5.2, the installed lighting wattage shall comply with Section 505.5.

Reinsulate and replace all of the glass in the building...2009 IECC


----------



## Examiner

As for the occupant load you have to include the assembly, kitchen and office areas.  Occupant load determines the exit requirements and plumbing fixture count.  You cannot just say the assembly area's occupant load covers the kitchen and office area needs for egress and plumbing fixtures.  The Plumbing Code allows you to round up the total fixture count when you have multi-use groups totals.  [ex: 3.1 assembly + 1 business + 1.3 kitchen = 5.4 water closet fixtures requires 6 total fixtures for the space].  If you have all fixed seats for the assembly you only count those for that occupancy use.  Bench seats are 18" per person.  Fixed seats are not chairs that move from the tables.  If you have movable tables and chairs then you use 15-sf/person net area.


----------

